# FinestKreationsBikeClub.com



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Guys! I know everyone has been waiting we are uploading the FinestKreations Bike Club website today. Just to let everyone know the domain name is FinestKreationsBikeClub.com So we will be uploading this evening at the latest. I hope everyone will enjoy the site!!! This is for all the FK members send me pics ASAP!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

kool


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys wont be disappointed and the site will be updated everyday till we get it updated 100% alot of pics we have but uploading is going to be crazy we will be uploading to a pretty good server we might have to eventually upgrade to a larger upload space but its all good we need to get it up and running now before VEGAS!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hell yea i want to see


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

We doing it for the 05 and 06 homies!

ONELUV!!!



> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 09:17 AM~3702795
> *hell yea i want to see
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

when is late evning???????????????????????/


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NYC time around 8:00 to 9:00 Pm




> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 09:20 AM~3702813
> *when is late evning???????????????????????/
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 10:20 AM~3702813
> *when is late evning???????????????????????/
> *


sometime in the year 2007, LOL

j/k matt :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NA its all good homie its a hard time coming up bro but its all good!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 27 2005, 09:21 AM~3702819
> *sometime in the year 2007, LOL
> 
> j/k matt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm sure it will be worth it though :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice its earley over here when that happens


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 sweet cant wait any longer :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 27 2005, 09:33 AM~3702871
> *:0 sweet cant wait any longer :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

did you get any pics from mike? icould ask j.west for you but he said he'd not in the club anymore


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

sweet ass



dont turn into a pedal scrapper


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Pedal Scrapper was developed by me as well which is still in the process its a very dynamic site we aimed for a launch date and it never happened but it will soon.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol oh....meh it woulda been cool....i just kinda gave up on that site


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

ok its 10.14pm New York Time and nothing is up, iv been waiting all day for this...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

true its noty working i want to see it damn it


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

at least it will be up soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why isnt it working?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Aug 27 2005, 10:19 PM~3704900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he's got you this time :dunno:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

12.18pm New York Time


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

he's probally trying to get some pics from j.west or still uploading


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 27 2005, 10:21 AM~3702819
> *sometime in the year 2007, LOL
> 
> j/k matt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

2.06am


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i belive in u matt!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hes a sleep or drinkin


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I have uploaded the site but it does take a full 24 hours for the site to do all the DNS uploading from the servers so hopefully in the morning it will run smooth!!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yes cant wait, it 6pm here now im gonna go to bed now and when i wake up it will be done ...... hahah


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

6.04 am


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 27 2005, 09:06 AM~3702743
> *Wassup Guys! I know everyone has been waiting we are uploading the FinestKreations Bike Club website today. Just to let everyone know the domain name is FinestKreationsBikeClub.com So we will be uploading this evening at the latest. I hope everyone will enjoy the site!!! This is for all the FK members send me pics ASAP!!!
> *


its about time, ive been waiting like 18 monthes for this :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## greg509 (Oct 29, 2004)

Its not up yet..... :angry:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg509_@Aug 28 2005, 10:43 AM~3706771
> *Its not up yet..... :angry:
> *


tommorow morning


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

its 10 40 am and not up


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

site looks kool, nice to see it up!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys! WOW that was a close one man and the site is up and running and I hope everyone enjoys as I update the site everyday as we have many pics that are going to be uploaded to what we currently have, now if theres anyone that has some nice pics from show you can E-mail them to us or burn them on CD for us and we will post them up for you guys. I mean we do travel as a club but man its hard for all of us to get it all on pictures. We appreciate everyones support on the site and ask that you hit us up as much as possible.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT HOMIES!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

YAY!!!! it's up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bad ass i wasw waiting 4 this


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you didn't wait at all for this eric, you only been here like 2 months. everyone else waited like a year, hahaha


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Look for updated threw the weeks coming we just started updating the site. So enjoy theres plenty more to come.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where are the club rules, i coulnd't find it


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nationwide members page


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 28 2005, 01:14 PM~3707688
> *Look for updated threw the weeks coming we just started updating the site. So enjoy theres plenty more to come.
> *


did you get in contact with j.west


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah I appreciate the Hook up homie!!!  



> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 28 2005, 12:18 PM~3707705
> *did you get in contact with j.west
> *


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Not a bad site... I kinda expected a little something more though. Not exactly sure what


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

There will be more added and changed soon, it was something to accomplish as SUPERSHOW is coming around.



> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Aug 28 2005, 12:21 PM~3707721
> *Not a bad site... I kinda expected more something more though. Not exactly sure what
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow a year


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: uffin: i like it hey why dont post picture of old bikes and members and you post up the founders bike casino dreaming


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

More pics Coming Soon we are updating everyday!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

COOL ITS WORKING THIS CALLS FOR A NEW PHOTOSHOP :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

wtf!!!! :uh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright, finally. The site came out really good.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

looking good nice to see the site up finally


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Updated today August 31,2005 check out the PhotoGal Section


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

you spend so much on your bikes, but still know one has any big or decent size photos hahaha j/k


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 1 2005, 09:23 AM~3731454
> *you spend so much on your bikes, but still know one has any big or decent size photos hahaha j/k
> *


We spend all our money on our bikes and neglect to leave ourselves $$ to buy a good camera :tears:


Naw, he's waitin for my pics. Y'all know I got a shyt load of pics I just gotta find time to burn them for him.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Website has been updated today on September 3 2005
You can now view some of the photos that where taken at the Ride with FMF Spike TV show. Also will be updating the Sprite Commercial pics as well. If anyone might have that Sprite commercial or Spike TV recorded we are willing to pay for shipping.

THANKS MATT.L
FinestKreations Bike Club
Webmaster


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

New Update September 3 2005 Sprite Images Available

Webmaster
FinestKreations Bike Club


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FinestKreations Bike Club is now offering in making custom parts made by some of the best bike builders in the nation, members like Mike Lopez, Tony Ortega, Matt Lugo, and many more. Everything from mild to wild. If interested send us your ideas to [email protected] we want to hear what your needs are. Everything from square twisted to custom laser cut custom parts wheels and sissybars as well. So dont delay come check us out on our site at http://www.FinestKreationsBikeClub.com


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 27 2005, 11:13 AM~3702780
> *You guys wont be disappointed*


Your site was actually more than I expected. Someone did a helluva job on it 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks man! Took me a while to design that site still have much more to update and some changes will be made. Thanks Again!



> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 4 2005, 10:37 AM~3749813
> *Your site was actually more than I expected. Someone did a helluva job on it
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Some Good news for FK today we have accomplished to have LovelyLowrider.com advertise our site on theres as in exchange for putting there link on our site as well. Also some great deals for members in FK as well come check it out on http://www.lovelylowrider.com


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NEWLY UPDATED:
FinestKreationsBikeClub.com
September 8 2005
Come visit the Homepage as we are being advertised with LovelyLowrider.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yo Matt I finally burned those CDs you'be been wanting. I'll try to send them this week to ya.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

on the website under shows you should show pics of other bikes


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 12 2005, 09:43 PM~3802782
> *on the website under shows you should show pics of other bikes
> *


why? it's about finest kreations, not other bikes.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

UPDATED WEBSITE September 17,2005


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WEBSITE UPDATED TODAY SEPTEMBER 28,2005
Club Members section Arizona


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 27 2005, 11:24 PM~3899690
> *WEBSITE UPDATED TODAY SEPTEMBER 28,2005
> Club Members section Arizona
> *


hey is that just for serton members i did not know there is one of your members aroud here and i did not see his name or big on the site


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Of course its not for certain members we dedicate our site completly to the whole club, as for Indiana members man we closed memberships long time ago, can you get me some info on who he is?



> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 28 2005, 12:04 AM~3900048
> *hey is that just for serton members i did not know there is one of your members aroud here and i did not see his name or big on the site
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

he is the guy with the wizard bike i have not seen him sence the show back in jan of this year lol i think his name is sam


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a pic of him :biggrin: i will try and get his info but like i said i have not seen himfor ever


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think this is his bike


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Site Updated:
October 5,2005 Club Members section Arizona


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

The site is being updated every week!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i saw profesor x or some thjng like taht theat bike is the shit


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FinestKreationsBikeClub just coming up for the 06 big time see us in Miami in January showing some new bikes!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Its really a great website, Matt got mad web skillz


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Playas! Man sorry im going to miss Vegas but its only because I have some big surprises in 06 for the Miami show! So it wasnt all that bad! TONYO and LILPHX will be heading out to Miami to support the team so I hope we have a nice turn out. As for the website I will be updating it alot more very soon now that SuperShow is going to be pulling around. I wont have any new pics of my bike until January Miami show so for now im updating the rest of the site. I always put the date of when i updated the site on the first Enter page so you can always see when we update! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WEBSITE UPDATED OCTOBER 29,2005

LASVEGAS SUPER SHOW ADDED
CLUB RULES ADDED


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

MORE VEGAS PICS UPLOADED ONTO FINESTKREATIONSBIKECLUB.com :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HOME PAGE HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2006 Show Tour Dates and also Congradulating TONY O and Nate Rojas for there wins in LasVegas 05 we will show strong in 06. :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

home page is lookin nice i like it


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks! We trying hard for the 2006 Show Season!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 13 2005, 03:43 AM~4195993
> *home page is lookin nice i like it
> *


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

pretty decent content,it looks like evry other web page out there,the design could be alot better and way more stylish.i would get rid of the wite background.its a lowrider bike page man thro some style in it.just my opinion.
peace


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks man! We just wanted something simple to start I will be revamping for 06 just we have alot of content. When you design with high graphics your content has to be brought down to a minimum due to page loading etc. But thanks!


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

not neccasarily,ive biult alot of sites with tons of content and exstensive design aspecs.they load fast ,just gotta link things the right way.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thats cool! I mean I have always found it much easier when you have a large content site thats always changing to keep it nice and clean, in my opinion I dont think it looks like every other site its pretty organized if I may say so myself. We are updating all the time there are a couple things I might change with in time but for now it does what we need it to do. I mean we change and update so much that its easier the way we have it layed out. I have designed some crazy pages but the cleaner the better. Graphics is great but too much is gaudy!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Nov 13 2005, 12:20 PM~4196959
> *not neccasarily,ive biult alot of sites with tons of content and exstensive design aspecs.they load fast ,just gotta link things the right way.
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys was thinking of making an PAST MEMBERS ARCHIVE page for the website what do you think like bring back some pics of bikes from when FK first started like heres an example:

Kandy Man
Alladin
DAZZA Bike
Total Knock Out De La Hoya
Tears of a Clown
Lil Devil
Illusions
Ancient Times
Storm
Spawn
etc.....

Well hey let me know what you think and give me some suggestions on what should I add for 2006.

Thanks!
Matt.L
FinestKreations Bike Club Exclusive Webmaster/East Coast Regional Rep.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea definatly have a fast members section, i wanna see all the bike that have been in finest Kreations, and also what happined to them, where r they now


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

apast archive would be cool

i know it's a lot of work but if u could do a feature of each bike and do a 306 film strip of it would be awesome i'm doing this with a few cars in my area my friend is makin a dvd on low lows

and a articl for the bikes
also if can a before and after also different stages
cause some of the bikes have changed over the years it's good to see where they started

hopefully i'll be able to see my bike on the web site 

well since i metioned my bike my progress is commin alnog fine finally figured out my wiring for the bike 

back to the site any type of videos would be awesome like the sprite and other ones


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea that would be a bad ass idea


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys! Yea I plan on updating the site before I head out to FL next week alot of work is going into the 2006 year for the club so lets stay organized. I do plan on adding an extensive Archives section just need to gather alot of Archive info.

Alot of surprises are in store for 2006 everything takes time and the patience will be well worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That's nice. I expect to see more than just 2 bikes walking away with Super Show trophies next year.

My goal to build up the club for Vegas 2006:

1st place 16" Radical

1st place Full Custom Trike (X trike)

Trike of the Year

2nd or 3rd place Bike of the Year

1st place 26" (PHXSTRM)

1st place 12"

1st place 20" Semi Custom

These are my personal goals for members for next year and I'll do my best to try and uphold the standard that gave us our rank back in the 90s We WILL be hitting it hard even if I have to go to 3 or 4 shows for recruiting this year there will be new faces in the club, new champions, and new categories we have yet to take in years past


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY wassup homie! Thanks for posting up here man! Yeah 06 is going to be a fun one ALOT OF NEW THINGS COMING OUT FOR FK. Updating the website and updating our show roster and representation is a great thing. We holding it strong for the 06. :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2005, 12:25 AM~4215095
> *That's nice.  I expect to see more than just 2 bikes walking away with Super Show trophies next year.
> 
> My goal to build up the club for Vegas 2006:
> ...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Tony O 16inch Lowrider Bike of The Year!! 2005










Xavier Rojas
Professor X 3rd Place trike of the Year 2005!!










Just so you guys know this is the begining a great start to what 2006 is going to be exploding with custom bikes from state to state. Much respect to our Phoenix AZ chapter and Southern Cali as we take over for the 06 show season showing strong now in the South and on the West. We comin up playas you know!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LIL DEVIL 1st Place 12Inch FinestKreations Bike Club Super Show 2005


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY TONYO,ENJOY YOUR TITLE THIS YEAR CUZ OF NEXT YEAR LEIGONS AND ARTISTICS ARE COMING HARD NEXT YEAR AND WE ARE TEAMING UP TO DO BOTH BIKES,LADY DEATH AND CREAMATOR. THE FIRST SHOW WERE GOING TO IS PHX.SO DONT START MAKING GOALS THAT YOUR GOING TO HOLD THE TITLE,. JUST WACTH OUT FOR LEIGONS LADY DEATH AND ARTISTICS CREAMATOR,NEW THINGS ARE COMING TO YOU....AND ONE MORE THING, WHERES THE SO.CAL CHAPTER AT CUZ DIDNT THEY BREAK UP ALONG TIME AGO???????????..SO THAT MEANS YOU GUYS DONT HAVE A SO.CAL CHAP.HUH :banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao damn it now that is what i liek just say what is on your mind booya lmao


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! This is crazy! We appreciate your competitive output homie, its all fun from my persepctive everyone seemed upset that FK is trying to make a come back. I must say the So.Cal Chapter is on a rise for 06 not many members left but we will be up and running soon. As for Phoenix 06 hey we got plenty of surprises and we hope that the comp is good. GOOD LUCK IN 06 Homie!





> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Nov 18 2005, 06:15 PM~4235292
> *HEY TONYO,ENJOY YOUR TITLE THIS YEAR CUZ OF NEXT YEAR LEIGONS AND ARTISTICS ARE COMING HARD NEXT YEAR AND WE ARE TEAMING UP TO DO BOTH BIKES,LADY DEATH AND CREAMATOR. THE FIRST SHOW WERE GOING TO IS PHX.SO DONT START MAKING GOALS THAT YOUR GOING TO HOLD THE TITLE,. JUST WACTH OUT FOR LEIGONS LADY DEATH AND ARTISTICS CREAMATOR,NEW THINGS ARE COMING TO YOU....AND ONE MORE THING, WHERES THE SO.CAL CHAPTER AT CUZ DIDNT THEY BREAK UP ALONG TIME AGO???????????..SO THAT MEANS YOU GUYS DONT HAVE A SO.CAL CHAP.HUH :banghead:
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 18 2005, 09:07 PM~4236476
> *WOW! This is crazy! We appreciate your competitive output homie, its all fun from my persepctive everyone seemed upset that FK is trying to make a come back. I must say the So.Cal Chapter is on a rise for 06 not many members left but we will be up and running soon. As for Phoenix 06 hey we got plenty of surprises and we hope that the comp is good. GOOD LUCK IN 06 Homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: Competition is fun!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YES VERY FUN!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 18 2005, 09:28 PM~4236580
> *:thumbsup: Competition is fun!!!
> *


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

o shit now yall know imma step in on this shit well first off i would like to say congrats to tony and the rest of the crew for holding it down in vegas next i have to say competitive conversations are fun but since im an OG member from FK i have to stick up for us and our original brothers in socal one legions is a great club but who are the THEE ARTISTICS again WHO ARE THEY lol second if i do recall our club never had to pair up with anyone to get a higher status so go ahead homie do what ya gotta do but until then mabey get some facts str8 cause there is a socal chapter and always will be same as members in central cal as well homie much respect to legions and now the newest club stepping up to bat NOBILITY (even thow they got most of there stuff made while they where sporting finest kreations plaques)


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE! Wassup taco! Dam I mean its like hey we all got some tight ass bikes and you know what its time to show out hard you know, I have been in the works on my rider for about 3 years now and I must say its going to be something when its done. I mean we as a club will come up harder then ever. I must say we always had the West on lock for the Phoenix Homies well there right now our hardest chapter at this moment. We are rebuilding the club and there are rumors of a "Texas Chapter" so watch out guys more to come in the next coming years. Florida is coming up in 06 as well slowly but we will rebuild. As for the homies in in Legions much respect and unity homies I mean hey have fun wit it lets not fight about non sense Tony O worked his way up there and he deserves it. Not saying he dont have anythingelse up his sleeve for 06 but hey we will wait and see.

COOL! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Nov 18 2005, 09:49 PM~4236690
> *o shit now yall know imma step in on this shit well first off i would like to say congrats to tony and the rest of the crew for holding it down in vegas next i have to say competitive conversations are fun but since im an OG member from FK i have to stick up for us and our original brothers in socal one legions is a great club but who are the THEE ARTISTICS again WHO ARE THEY lol second if i do recall our club never had to pair up with anyone to get a higher status so go ahead homie do what ya gotta do but until then mabey get some facts str8 cause there is a socal chapter and always will be same as members in central cal as well homie much respect to legions and now the newest club stepping up to bat NOBILITY (even thow they got most of there stuff made while they where sporting finest kreations plaques)
> *


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

true that homie i know i never had any beef with any clubs but its just how people come about the whole thing its one thing to tell someone congrats and next year it will be more competition but its another to start sounding like u tryin to bag on the rest of the guys ya know


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah hey Taco you need to PM me your cell number dude some members are trying to reach for a minute man wassup! Hit me on a PM!

As for the homie that said watch out Tony O well hey dont talk shit just be about it you know, Cremator for one is a nice bike but the way it went in Vegas was all up to the judges and they felt Tony O's Tombstone had more thats it. Theres always 2006 you know and its cool.  



> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Nov 18 2005, 10:02 PM~4236763
> *true that homie i know i never had any beef with any clubs but its just how people come about the whole thing its one thing to tell someone congrats and next year it will be more competition but its another to start sounding like u tryin to bag on the rest of the guys ya know
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Website updated November 19,2005
Archives Page Created
Members Page; Congrats to our Future Houston Texas FinestKreations Members Jose "AKA Rabbit"


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Nov 18 2005, 06:15 PM~4235292
> *HEY TONYO,ENJOY YOUR TITLE THIS YEAR CUZ OF NEXT YEAR LEIGONS AND ARTISTICS ARE COMING HARD NEXT YEAR AND WE ARE TEAMING UP TO DO BOTH BIKES,LADY DEATH AND ARTISTICS CREAMATOR,NEW THINGS ARE COMING TO YOU....AND ONE MORE THING, WHERES THE SO.CAL CHAPTER AT CUZ DIDNT THEY BREAK UP ALONG TIME AGO???????????..SO THAT MEANS YOU GUYS DONT HAVE A SO.CAL CHAP.HUH :banghead:
> *


it anit that badass man


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FinestKreations Bike Club would like to say congrats to "Rabbit" Jose for joining the FK family as our newest prospect Chapter in Houston TX. Heres a pic of his bike he has alot of new tricks for 06.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

texas is a Leigons State good luck with that


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL this is true but it wasnt always a Legions State one of our first chapters originally was Texas so we dont have a prob with it the more the merier.





> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2005, 10:10 AM~4242835
> *texas is a Leigons State good luck with that
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I THOUGHT RABBIT WAS IN HYPNOTIZE.......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2005, 12:25 AM~4215095
> *That's nice.  I expect to see more than just 2 bikes walking away with Super Show trophies next year.
> 
> My goal to build up the club for Vegas 2006:
> ...



U GOT SOME GOOD GOALS SET FOR YOUR SELF..I GUESS THE COMP. WILL BE TOUGH NEXT YEAR BETWEEN LEGIONS, FK, AND NOBILITY


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 20 2005, 11:51 AM~4243158
> *I THOUGHT RABBIT WAS IN HYPNOTIZE.......
> *


yea i was in hypnotized but 06 will be a new year and a new procject


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TO ALL LAYITLOW MEMBERS, The site has been shut down today for some major Maintenance and will be up early January. I have decided to change the layout on the website for 06. We appreciate your patience.

Matt.L
FinestKreations Bike Club Webmaster.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Nov 19 2005, 04:15 AM~4235292
> *HEY TONYO,ENJOY YOUR TITLE THIS YEAR CUZ OF NEXT YEAR LEIGONS AND ARTISTICS ARE COMING HARD NEXT YEAR AND WE ARE TEAMING UP TO DO BOTH BIKES,LADY DEATH AND CREAMATOR. THE FIRST SHOW WERE GOING TO IS PHX.SO DONT START MAKING GOALS THAT YOUR GOING TO HOLD THE TITLE,. JUST WACTH OUT FOR LEIGONS LADY DEATH AND ARTISTICS CREAMATOR,NEW THINGS ARE COMING TO YOU....AND ONE MORE THING, WHERES THE SO.CAL CHAPTER AT CUZ DIDNT THEY BREAK UP ALONG TIME AGO???????????..SO THAT MEANS YOU GUYS DONT HAVE A SO.CAL CHAP.HUH :banghead:
> *


Damn well at least I can take 2nd place 16" Bike of the Year :happysad: We'll see man. People are stepping up in all categories these days so you never know what's around the corner.

The Cali chapter has faded but we'll be trying to bring that back up. Right now we're concentrating on getting the AZ, FLA, and TX chapters setup with new members getting their plaques, jerseys, etc. 

I went to SD and Fontana show this year and it seems everyone is already in a club. I met up with a couple of guys that had tight bikes but they were shit talkers. That's the thing, you can have a hot bike but if you're going to be talkin smack at shows about things you don't know anything about then you're on your own, another club can pick up those type of people. Not talkin about Creamator owner, another bike owner that was talkin about something he has no clue about.

I don't know about politics and how other clubs are run but in FK there is no room for the shit talk. We've had members that were just no good for the club and they aren't around anymore. It all comes down to friendly competition. That's what we're about. Mortal Kombat, Fantasy.... those guys don't talk smack about anyone or anything, we all let our bikes speak for themselves. I've set my goals out for 06 but I'm not going to be up here all "yeah man you're going down" cuz its all about the points and how they fall into place. Sometimes you'll get judged differently from one show to another. Dragon Trike didn't change one thing from the year he lost to Lil Outer Limits to the next and he won the next year, its all how the judge feels on that day :dunno:

So all I gotta say is FK will be out in full force in 06 with new members, old friends, but the same competetive quality bikes our club was built around


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Nov 19 2005, 07:49 AM~4236690
> *o shit now yall know imma step in on this shit well first off i would like to say congrats to tony and the rest of the crew for holding it down in vegas next i have to say competitive conversations are fun but since im an OG member from FK i have to stick up for us and our original brothers in socal one legions is a great club but who are the THEE ARTISTICS again WHO ARE THEY lol second if i do recall our club never had to pair up with anyone to get a higher status so go ahead homie do what ya gotta do but until then mabey get some facts str8 cause there is a socal chapter and always will be same as members in central cal as well homie much respect to legions and now the newest club stepping up to bat NOBILITY (even thow they got most of there stuff made while they where sporting finest kreations plaques)
> *


True dat. Taco is a cool guy  

Yeah the Cali chapter isn't as strong as it once was but there are a few guys here and there still around. I'm trying to talk Illusions owner to come out next year. He still comes out once in a while to a show here and there but now I gotta get him going again. 

Taco holds it down when he's not overseas protecting our asses giving us the freedom that allows us to talk shit up on here so thank you and all our armed forces for holding it down and doing what ya gotta do :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2005, 08:28 AM~4241402
> *it anit that badass man
> *


Naw man this is the one he's talkin about. Both Lady Death and Creamator were Legions bikes originally and now they're in Thee Artistics getting built up again for 06.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tombstone


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tombstone Jr.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tombstone Jr.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mad props to detail in the rear of Lady Death :worship: I like :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The entire ass end of Tombstone is all sheet metal and bondo with only a short piece of bar and the axle hooks from the frame. The rear fender and skirts are all fabricated from scratch. Area behind the crank housing is all squared off. No actual fenders were harmed in the making of this bike :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ToNYO wassup homie! Hey I sent you a PM im redoing the site should be up real soon again, just trying to make a more user friendly site just going to go more detailed from our first one now that im going to have more time while my move is going on for that it should work out. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rear fender


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY O PUT IN SOME WORK ON THIS ONE MAN MUST SAY UP CLOSE THIS SHIT IS FLAWLESS ON THE FRAME!!! I FREAKED OUT WHEN I SEEN IT IN PHOENIX!!! DAM TONY WHAT ELSE YOU GOT? Just curious any murals or pinstriping under that Skateboard? Guess you can say im a spy! J/K!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 21 2005, 10:32 AM~4247028
> *TONY O PUT IN SOME WORK ON THIS ONE MAN MUST SAY UP CLOSE THIS SHIT IS FLAWLESS ON THE FRAME!!! I FREAKED OUT WHEN I SEEN IT IN PHOENIX!!! DAM TONY WHAT ELSE YOU GOT? Just curious any murals or pinstriping under that Skateboard? Guess you can say im a spy! J/K!!! :biggrin:
> *


I did the skateboards to get more club entries. I mean hey if the build up of the club is slow I'd better be bringing more entries out ya know? 

If I get a trailer by the PHX show I plan on bringing at least 3 OG bikes, 2 skateboards, and Tombstone so that's 6 entries by myself. So one way or another we're going for that "Most Members" award in PHX :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey you better watch it I got a Skatboard fo yo ASS!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! But na man we going to do it beig for 06 dont worry, PHX is the most members awards guranteed you might get a visit from the SOUTH FL crew you never know!






> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2005, 12:37 AM~4247042
> *I did the skateboards to get more club entries.  I mean hey if the build up of the club is slow I'd better be bringing more entries out ya know?
> 
> If I get a trailer by the PHX show I plan on bringing at least 3 OG bikes, 2 skateboards, and Tombstone so that's 6 entries by myself.  So one way or another we're going for that "Most Members" award in PHX  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HOME PAGE LAYOUT HAS BEEN CHANGED THIS MORNING COME CHECK IT OUT NO LINKS ADDED NOR NAV BAR.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

the new layout is alot better then before


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks! Still have alot of stuff to re-upload onto it this week trying to fill in as much as possible. Thanks for the props! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 22 2005, 02:38 AM~4253913
> *the new layout is alot better then before
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Look what I found in the Archives an OG pickture of the FK Miami Chapter back in the day is that Mike Lindville?? TACO looked young there too!! WASSUP!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2005, 12:12 AM~4246979
> *Naw man this is the one he's talkin about.  Both Lady Death and Creamator were Legions bikes originally and now they're in Thee Artistics getting built up again for 06.
> *


ohhhhhhhhhh nahTony O urs is better man u still could kik his ass


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Tony O its your year man 2006 bro thats going to be one fun time in Phoenix!! :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2005, 11:14 PM~4260627
> *ohhhhhhhhhh nah tony urs is better man u still could kik his ass
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 23 2005, 09:21 AM~4260659
> *Tony O its your year man 2006 bro thats going to be one fun time in Phoenix!! :cheesy:
> *


Yeah but I don't have a front fender remember? My bike is still lagging :tears:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP TONYO uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 22 2005, 02:12 PM~4253985
> *Look what I found in the Archives an OG pickture of the FK Miami Chapter back in the day is that Mike Lindville?? TACO looked young there too!! WASSUP!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's Mike Lindville, Jason with Rugrats bike, Taco, and I don't know who the dude on the far right is but that's a very old pic when they used to believe in the club and used to be down with it. :tears: Taco is still down though.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 23 2005, 08:18 PM~4267200
> *Yes that's Mike Lindville, Jason with Rugrats bike, Taco, and I don't know who the dude on the far right is but that's a very old pic when they used to believe in the club and used to be down with it.  :tears:  Taco is still down though.
> *


YUST REMEMBER 06 IS COMING F.K. WILL BE RECOGNICED AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 24 2005, 06:22 AM~4267239
> *YUST REMEMBER 06 IS COMING F.K. WILL BE RECOGNICED AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


Hell yes we will. It just takes a little time but we already got about 3 new members since SuperShow so that's a great start and plus more to come as time goes on. :thumbsup:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

well we hate to lose rabbit to fk but I still got got a friend and fk got a good member .... so hope rabbit the best in new club ....and I know you will be strong in 06 so you better watch out good luck rabbit and fk and dont be a stranger


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 23 2005, 08:54 PM~4267431
> *well we hate to lose rabbit to fk but I still got got a friend and fk got a good member .... so hope rabbit the best in new club ....and I know you will be strong in 06 so you better watch out  good luck rabbit and fk and dont be a stranger
> *


HEY WHATS UP BIRD NO IM NOT GOING 2 STRANGER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 24 2005, 06:54 AM~4267431
> *well we hate to lose rabbit to fk but I still got got a friend and fk got a good member .... so hope rabbit the best in new club ....and I know you will be strong in 06 so you better watch out  good luck rabbit and fk and dont be a stranger
> *


Hell no strangers here man


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Happy Thanks Giving to my FK family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 24 2005, 07:23 AM~4267613
> *Happy Thanks Giving to my FK family!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yep Happy Turkey Day to everyone out there. I'm going to carve out a big "FK" made from turkey meat :roflmao: J/K :biggrin: 

Ahh I can't wait for after Thanksgiving for our traditional Chili Con Carne Turkey


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok Man!!!
WHAT KINDA TURKEY IS THAT PUT ME ON!!



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 23 2005, 09:28 PM~4267642
> *Yep Happy Turkey Day to everyone out there.  I'm going to carve out a big "FK" made from turkey meat :roflmao:  J/K  :biggrin:
> 
> Ahh I can't wait for after Thanksgiving for our traditional Chili Con Carne Turkey
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 24 2005, 07:33 AM~4267660
> *Ok Man!!!
> WHAT KINDA TURKEY IS THAT PUT ME ON!!
> *


Santa Cruz chili powder mixed into a sauce, add turkey meat and there ya go instant Turkey Chili Con Carne mmmmm


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 23 2005, 08:59 PM~4267462
> *HEY WHATS UP BIRD NO IM NOT GOING 2 STRANGER
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

rabbit I have to show u this :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

boy am i thankful to ballerz for posting that pics 

happy thanksgivin to everyone



when can i add Finest Creations to my profile???


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 23 2005, 10:05 PM~4267857
> *boy am i thankful to ballerz for posting that pics
> 
> happy thanksgivin to everyone
> ...


theres more here

http://sikgraphics.com/spokes/index.html


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 24 2005, 08:05 AM~4267857
> *boy am i thankful to ballerz for posting that pics
> 
> happy thanksgivin to everyone
> ...


You're still a recruit. You gotta finish the bike first but you're almost there homie :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Its all about patience homie we here we aint going no where. You will be the first to rep FK soon as your bike is getting done thats a great thing. Its all about timing!




> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 23 2005, 10:05 PM~4267857
> *boy am i thankful to ballerz for posting that pics
> 
> happy thanksgivin to everyone
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 24 2005, 08:09 AM~4267875
> *theres more here
> 
> http://sikgraphics.com/spokes/index.html
> *


Cool man. Are they actually going to show cars or be another soft porn magazine? :uh: I'm just tired over the whole over rated bikini girls in all these Lowrider magazines. Its like ok its nice but ya know what its a CAR magazine not a swimsuit magazine  When I want to look at that I can go to thousands of websites but there's only a limited number of lowrider magazines so IMO these photo shoots need to focus on the cars not the women.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 24 2005, 08:05 AM~4267857
> *boy am i thankful to ballerz for posting that pics
> 
> happy thanksgivin to everyone
> ...


Get it right :twak: Its ok LRM still misspells it. You'd think they'd get it right after 10 years 



:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Matt, i just seen your bike on Funk Master Flex, looks real good...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

My cousins bike is that Aladdin bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the site down cause nothing is working?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Homie! Tell your cousin to hit us up man! Been a whiles!!



> _Originally posted by REACH_19_@Dec 8 2005, 10:04 AM~4363523
> *My cousins bike is that Aladdin bike
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT








<------ Check that out :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 12 2005, 04:24 PM~4390506
> *TTT
> <------ Check that out :biggrin:
> *


O snap! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Congrats Homie! I hope to see you in Phoenix AZ man!! :biggrin: Im out here in Florida now for good so its all good man just getting life back together!! Easier to Lowrider out here!  



> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 12 2005, 03:24 PM~4390506
> *TTT
> <------ Check that out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=388820]

[attachmentid=388821]


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 13 2005, 01:24 AM~4390506
> *TTT
> <------ Check that out :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man about time you got that fixed. Man I can't wait to see your bike in PHX this year, I hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey don't let this topic die :tears:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FK IVLIFE!!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 30 2005, 12:13 PM~4515783
> *FK IVLIFE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 30 2005, 10:13 PM~4515783
> *FK IVLIFE!!!!
> *


When you getting your FK tat?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SOON VERY SOON!!! Just trying to find a good artist that hook me up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 31 2005, 06:34 PM~4520552
> *SOON VERY SOON!!! Just trying to find a good artist that hook me up!!! :biggrin:
> *


Go to Chicago and get Fess to hook you up. I'm sure a fellow club member will give you the hookup


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT whats up people i have been travalin 

any meetsups in jan???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 4 2006, 08:05 PM~4546358
> *TTT  whats up people i have been travalin
> 
> any meetsups in jan???
> *


Nothin this month, waiting for the show season to start


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

ATTN ALL FK MEMBERS!!!! YOU MUST GET INTOUCH WITH ME BEFORE YOU SEND ANY APPS FOR ANY SHOWS YOU PLAN TO ATTEND! ALL DUES MUST BE PAYED UP BEFORE YOUR APP IS APROVED AND PIC'S FOR LRM ARE A MUST!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 6 2006, 02:51 AM~4556144
> *ATTN ALL FK MEMBERS!!!! YOU MUST GET INTOUCH WITH ME BEFORE YOU SEND ANY APPS FOR ANY SHOWS YOU PLAN TO ATTEND! ALL DUES MUST BE PAYED UP BEFORE YOUR APP IS APROVED AND PIC'S FOR LRM ARE A MUST!!
> *


True dat. I fully support and recommend this so we can get it all taken care of


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

whats the deadline 
i'm a little behind but i'll be ready


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 8 2006, 11:43 AM~4571702
> *whats the deadline
> i'm a little behind but i'll be ready
> *


Feb 20th is the deadline for Pre-Registration for the PHX show. Talk to Nate and get your stuff in to him soon man


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:scrutinize:  the new adition 2 my colection


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 14 2006, 04:59 AM~4614352
> *:scrutinize:   the new adition 2 my colection
> *


Lets hope you don't show it like that :roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

nice i love that frame is it a 78 or 79 huffy with the right fork that frame sits perfect i build one a few yrs back trying to get another for my dress to kill tribute


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2006, 07:07 PM~4614404
> *Lets hope you don't show it like that :roflmao:
> *


NO IM NOT IS GETIN A MAKE OVER AND IMPUTING MY TRIKE KIT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 14 2006, 06:57 AM~4615039
> *NO IM NOT  IS GETIN A MAKE OVER AND IMPUTING MY TRIKE KIT  :biggrin:
> *


Cool so you're doing another trike?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2006, 09:03 AM~4617700
> *Cool so you're doing another trike?
> *


yes im doing a street custom trike im gone send it 2 get pouder coated and ad allthe parts from my old trike thats the one im goin 2 show at TAMPA SHOW


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt

hey tony almost got to talk with you today i was over at nates taking pics of some models and paying what i owe




hope i get to meet everyone this upcomming show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2006, 09:40 AM~4691700
> *ttt
> 
> hey tony almost got to talk with you today i was over at nates taking pics of some models and paying what i owe
> ...


Yeah man just call me the Shadow. Where will I be next? Only the Shadow knows :ugh: 

:roflmao: For real, I'll get to meet up with ya at the PHX show and you'll meet the rest of the gang. Hopefully that other Tony will show up too.


----------

